# Is Fandango a Homosexual?



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Basically in the title. He looked it in the promo and I think that's the angle they're going with, isnt it?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

They won't do this in PG era.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

God, I sure hope not


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

He's a dancer.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Scaramouche scaramouche will you do the fandango?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> He's a dancer.


so hes gay?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

theres a gimmick in Mexican wrestling called "Latin Lover" where its basically a guy whos a pretty boy and caters to the female fans, maybe thats what they're going with here? I don't know.. seems like its either going to be a comedy act or a heel. why are you all saying he's gay though, or that would be a bad thing if he was? dat homophobia


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Probably but that doesn't make him a bad person. *


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Bo Dallas is there, be stupid to have two gay gimmicks at once


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

I know he's a dancer and I know it doesn't make him a bad person... But I'm just saying, the promo seems have put him that way tbh. 

I think it'd be a great move.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Mr.Cricket said:


> They won't do this in PG era.


Why would a homosexual character not meet PG standards?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Ziggler...Rhodes...Ryder...Sandow...aren't they all homosexuals?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Stanford said:


> Why would a homosexual character not meet PG standards?


Didn't GLADD cry offensive when Cena made gay jokes? They would do the same for this character. Not to mention the parents won't be happy, they wouldn't want their kids to watch a evil homosexual(assuming Curtis is heel).


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Stanford said:


> Why would a homosexual character not meet PG standards?


Because christian fundamentalist republican shithead hypocrite mommas would shitstorm the hell out of this, you know, even mentioning or implying homosexuality as a normal thing is IMMORAL, **** PROPAGANDA, GOD HATES ****, CAN ANYBODY THINK OF THA CHILDREN etc, now think what would happen if the poor Cena fans would have to see a man playing into every stupid clichee about gays you could think of? Because it's WWE, either he is "gay" and this is the whole gimmick, or he isn't, then there will be no mentioning whatsoever


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

When he was tagging in NXT with McGillicutty against Hell No he did hump a ring post in front of some male fans and then groped McGillicutty a few times.

That said I doubt it. There's nothing wrong with it. I myself am a fan of Adonis and Billy and Chuck. I would be open to the WWE featuring a homosexual wrestler who is painted as a serious, if not somewhat jaded hero to the fans.

Fandango is a dancing gimmick, I think this gimmick is more or less meant to charm the ladies and anger the males.

Wasn't Drew McIntyre supposed to debut a homosexual or bisexual gimmick on WWE? He tried it out at a few house-shows.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

Fandango is just a dancer. Probably supposed to appeal to women. I just hope he still maintains the weird Johnny Curtis personality.

Wasn't Billy & Chuck the last gay gimmick WWE tried? I remember them getting some major Homophobic Heel Heat in some places.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Bo Dallas is there, be stupid to have two gay gimmicks at once


well they are planning a gaymarriage storyline with both fandango and boy dallas :russo


----------



## Right_to_Spencer (Mar 13, 2012)

Good for him if he is!


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

Right_to_Spencer said:


> Good for him if he is!


Indeed!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

If he not as entertaining as Curry Man was, then I won't even care about him


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Right_to_Spencer said:


> Good for him if he is!


Why? What have you got against heterosexuals?!


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

shought321 said:


> Why? What have you got against heterosexuals?!


Eww...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I hope not, we've seen how bad WWE are with stereotyping


----------



## Right_to_Spencer (Mar 13, 2012)

shought321 said:


> Why? What have you got against heterosexuals?!


I'm so confused as to whether or not this is a joke...


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> I hope not, we've seen how bad WWE are with stereotyping


It can be brutal. I don't know what's been worse, the stereotyping of homosexuals, or black wrestlers. Cryme Tyme still give make me shudder in horror and embarrassment.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

Gareth Mallroy said:


> It can be brutal. I don't know what's been worse, the stereotyping of homosexuals, or black wrestlers. Cryme Tyme still give make me shudder in horror and embarrassment.


The Mexi-cools were pretty bad too.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Right_to_Spencer said:


> I'm so confused as to whether or not this is a joke...


I thought it would be obvious with the exclamation mark there. :lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

..No. He comes off as a suave ladies man

he was dancing with a woman in the promo after all


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

There not going with the Rico angle here :fpalm


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

If he is, the next step is to have a black WWE champion. Im ok with that...


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

No. He's a ballroom dancer.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't know or care. But dude is stiff as hell. Can't dance for shit and speaking for myself as a woman he doesn't turn me on or ooze sex appeal...Hell he's not even attractive! Wwe needs to poll us ladies and ask us what a latin lover or ladies man type of character we like.


----------



## WWER3volution (Jan 25, 2013)

the character hes portraying could be but i doubt it. Im not sure if wwe can display homosexuality or not


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

He's in the Chris Bosh circle of life.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

...


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

kregnaz said:


> Because christian fundamentalist republican shithead hypocrite mommas would shitstorm the hell out of this, you know, even mentioning or implying homosexuality as a normal thing is IMMORAL, **** PROPAGANDA, GOD HATES ****, CAN ANYBODY THINK OF THA CHILDREN etc, now think what would happen if the poor Cena fans would have to see a man playing into every stupid clichee about gays you could think of? Because it's WWE, either he is "gay" and this is the whole gimmick, or he isn't, then there will be no mentioning whatsoever


Uh, I think it'd be the other way around. It would be liberal groups rightfully crying that its mocking gay people and marginalizing them as a stereotype. I'm sure some right wingers would have issue with it too, but just turning them into stereotypes is offensive _toward gays_.

I don't see how this character is homosexual. Dancing with two women? Is that the new measurement of homosexuality, dancing with two women rather than one?


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

I think WWE has done their job, people are talking about this guy and he hasn't even debuted yet. Nice one.


----------



## Boygirl (Dec 18, 2012)

<= My avatar is.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

TheAverageGuy said:


> ..No. He comes off as a suave ladies man
> 
> he was dancing with a woman in the promo after all


this. much easier to hate than a homosexual(not that being homosexual is a bad thing).


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

I thought Zack had that role with the whole
spike your hair and broski but its not far
from the WWE doing something like that.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

He will debut on smackdown


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

He is likely to be sexually ambivalent to infuriate the homophobic sections of the crowd and men who are uncomfortable with their sexuality and get a reaction for it. Men hate other men who are clearly more successful with women, one who flaunts it with gyrating hips and over the top bravado will piss them off nicely, much more likely I assume than him being a homosexual dancer.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

If they did make him gay, it would only be to have him in an angle where Cena takes sympathy on him and pleasures stands up for him just so the WWE can say 'We support Equal Rights for Homosexuals now! Look how caring we are!'


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989 (Jul 29, 2012)

#PushKofiKingston said:


> Fandango is just a dancer. Probably supposed to appeal to women. I just hope he still maintains the weird Johnny Curtis personality.
> 
> Wasn't Billy & Chuck the last gay gimmick WWE tried? I remember them getting some major Homophobic Heel Heat in some places.


The last homosexual gimmick was Rico in 2004 when he was tagging with Charlie Haas. Rico took it much further than Billy and Chuck and practically raped the guys he was wrestling. His match with Rikishi and Scotty 2 Hotty when we won the tag titles with Haas was hilarious 

Billy and Chuck were just really good friends who came across as gay. They loved each other, but more as brothers than lovers.

Then there was Vito, but he was more of a cross dresser, and was never potrayed as gay. The fact he wore womens clothing was supposed to make him even manlier since he could accept who he was and take the consequences when they arose.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

WWE needs to build some gay faces


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

kazoo said:


> I thought Zack had that role with the whole
> spike your hair and broski but its not far
> from the WWE doing something like that.


So we're just declaring things we don't like to be gay? Zack Ryder is a stereotype of real ppl who aren't gay, who actually talk the way his character talks. I know a guy who sounds very similar to him.

There are two gay gimmicks WWe has had: Goldust, if you count crossdresser/fetish as a gay thing, I don't know, maybe that's far from being appropriately described as gay; and Billy & Chuck with Rico, which was as implicit as you could possibly get with a male hairdress/stylist for a manager and everyone acting effeminate. Is Ryback gay now? How about Kofi and Sheamus, what with all their smiling and colorful clothes? Batista was really into bodybuilding, if I recall.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

He looks gay and sounds gay so answer is yes


----------



## Dustin13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Bo Dallas is there, be stupid to have two gay gimmicks at once


:cena4

But yeah, this gimmick is already pissing me off.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't know where you guys are getting 'gay' from the Fandango character. 

You know what I would LOVE though? One of those big, charming hero-face-guys Vince loves to push who just happens to be same-sex oriented, and it's not really a part of his character or a gimmick. That would be pretty awesome.

. . .if he could wrestle.


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

Is he gay for Moleman?


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Asenath said:


> I don't know where you guys are getting 'gay' from the Fandango character.
> 
> You know what I would LOVE though? One of those big, charming hero-face-guys Vince loves to push who just happens to be same-sex oriented, and it's not really a part of his character or a gimmick. That would be pretty awesome.
> 
> . . .if he could wrestle.


There have been several of these already, you just aren't aware of them.

This gimmick will last 2 months tops. Curtis is probably going to be one of those workers with hundreds of gimmicks, I can tell already


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

KeepinItReal said:


> So we're just declaring things we don't like to be gay? Zack Ryder is a stereotype of real ppl who aren't gay, who actually talk the way his character talks. I know a guy who sounds very similar to him.
> 
> There are two gay gimmicks WWe has had: Goldust, if you count crossdresser/fetish as a gay thing, I don't know, maybe that's far from being appropriately described as gay; and Billy & Chuck with Rico, which was as implicit as you could possibly get with a male hairdress/stylist for a manager and everyone acting effeminate. Is Ryback gay now? How about Kofi and Sheamus, what with all their smiling and colorful clothes? Batista was really into bodybuilding, if I recall.


Goldust was never homosexual. He was a kinky heterosexual dude with a wife and kid who used other wrestlers' homophobia against them to gain an advantage in his matches.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

What is with all these answers like: 

"Good for him if he is"
"Doesn't make him a bad person"
"God fearing Christian Republican crazy people"

I mean, what are you guys responding to? Up to the point i stopped reading not one person made a negative comment about him being gay - just asked if he was.

You guys are trying to fight a battle that is nonexistent in this thread. You sound like propagandaists.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

He could feud with Cena post-Mania and win the strap. His tagline would be "the champ is queer". It works on so many levels!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Lord_Tensai_Mark said:


> Is he gay for Moleman?


No one's gay for Moleman


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Does it matter?


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries (Jan 18, 2013)

kregnaz said:


> Because christian fundamentalist republican shithead hypocrite mommas would shitstorm the hell out of this, you know, even mentioning or implying homosexuality as a normal thing is IMMORAL, **** PROPAGANDA, GOD HATES ****, CAN ANYBODY THINK OF THA CHILDREN etc, now think what would happen if the poor Cena fans would have to see a man playing into every stupid clichee about gays you could think of? Because it's WWE, either he is "gay" and this is the whole gimmick, or he isn't, then there will be no mentioning whatsoever


Don't mean to interrupt your rant, but just FYI, a homophobic Christian is an oxymoron. And if they hate homosexuals, guess what? That means they're not being a Christian. :faint: Point being many if not most don't hate homosexuals, and some non-Christians do. Funny huh? Kind of like how some of the biggest stink-raisers about racism sometimes aren't even the race(s) they're trying to defend. Not everything fits that neatly. Just wanted to throw that in there.

Back on topic, Fandangoo may just be metro, and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Asenath said:


> I don't know where you guys are getting 'gay' from the Fandango character.
> 
> You know what I would LOVE though? One of those big, charming hero-face-guys Vince loves to push who just happens to be same-sex oriented, and it's not really a part of his character or a gimmick. That would be pretty awesome.
> 
> . . .if he could wrestle.


They're getting gay because 98% of this forum is pure testosterone who were raised to see a character like Fandango and immediately go towards gay just because he's flamboyant.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Animals can be gay too. It happens. there are gay ducks, or gay horses. It happens in nature.

We humans have about 99 percent of the same DNA as a chimpansee. Does that mean god was origanally an ape too?

Logic unk2


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Dusty Roids said:


> Animals can be gay too. It happens. there are gay ducks, or gay horses. It happens in nature.
> 
> We humans have about 99 percent of the same DNA as a chimpansee. Does that mean god was origanally an ape too?
> 
> Logic unk2


Thread has nothing to do with what you just said, no one said it was wrong

still takes cheep shots

logic unk2


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> He looks gay and sounds gay so answer is yes


What an ignorant statement.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gay or not, it'll probably be a short-lived gimmick.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Rayfu said:


> Thread has nothing to do with what you just said, no one said it was wrong
> 
> still takes cheep shots
> 
> logic unk2


well you might want to think about why this thread is still on then? or you might just add something to this thread yourself instead of nitpicking.

you must be offended by my logic unk2


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

gay ? probably not. Metrosexual ? most likely


----------



## aaronk333 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well if you wanted some more evidence here is an actual match he is in with Jamie Noble...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=0Z4EtZsFO8E


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Gareth Mallroy said:


> What an ignorant statement.


Should I point out her username and her signature?


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd guess metrosexual. Fandango gets the bitches.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I honestly thought they had abandoned the character.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

hes going to feud with john cena so cena can teach the kids being gay isn't okay


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I shall call him Fagdango.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I am a male gay and I just love being that. I have had this thought for years: If I were to become a wrestler, then I wouldn't fight curtain people because of my love for them. For instance I wouldn't fight Tatanka and Bret Hart in their prime days. The reason is I don't want to do them harm or apply pain to them because I am gay.

I am just wondering why none of the gay characters haven't acted the same way. You could fancy someone and be ordered to fight him and because you are gay and feel special feelings towards that individual, you wouldn't fight him.

GAY POWER!!


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

Geeee said:


> Goldust was never homosexual. He was a kinky heterosexual dude with a wife and kid who used other wrestlers' homophobia against them to gain an advantage in his matches.


Didn't say he was gay in real life.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I actually wish they had someone in the roster with an actual homosexual male stereotype gimmick,I myself would think it'd be hilarious.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

What a good year for gay people. we have a homosexual wwe champion and a homosexual midcarder


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

KeepinItReal said:


> Didn't say he was gay in real life.


no Dustin Runnels in real life is a conservative hillbilly fucker, he will never be openly gay.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

No, clearly a creepy metrosexual and a seductive dancer.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

If he was Gay i wouldnt give a fuck. Untill he tries to get married... then I have a problem.


----------



## Megalax5 (Feb 2, 2013)

Who gives a floppy floo if he is?


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

He'll be a flop regardless, hopefully anyway.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I hope that his character is indeed gay, just to see those conservative fucks wet themselves and go raging against the WWE.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

He is pretty going to be a douche bag dancer. I can see Curtis pulling it off


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Catsaregreat said:


> so hes gay?












Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Mr Talley said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that...


lol that episode was funny


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

That was a promo? I thought it was an Adam Sandler movie trailer.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Homosexual? Absolutely not. Just because someone is a Latin/Ballroom dancer doesn't make him automatically gay.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I would be surprised if he was.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Johnny Curtis is so talented he's actually going to pull this off.


----------



## Barry_Champlain (Jun 5, 2010)

Who cares?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeCutlock (Dec 9, 2012)

Bubzeh said:


> Basically in the title. He looked it in the promo and I think that's the angle they're going with, isnt it?


You know who is homosexual? Jim Parsons.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Vince McMahon is far from progressive so no.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

What does a homosexual look like Op?

It's 2013, for god's sake.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't like the look of him, the music is cringy and the fact they are untroducing a dancer into wwe is a joke, in my opinion anyway


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

If Zack Ryder could get over being a homosexual anyone can.


----------



## Tiger4959879 (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow, going by the Swagger thread and this thread. It's seems like majority of you are racist and suffer from homophobia. Rise above the hate kids.don't insult someone based on their sexual preference. Many great sportsman have been gays such as Orlando Jordan( Legendary wrestler) and Steve Davis( A great English sportsman, however I am not sure which sport he plays)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I doubt it, but all i know is that this will be a horrible gimmick and a waste of TV time.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

His promos are poorly edited.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

So what if he's homosexual? If you picked that up from a very obvious latin dancer gimmick then that says more about you than anything else.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't know but I laughed out loud at his vignette tonight when they did the excessive echoing sound effect on the "go".. theres no way he is going to be anything but a comedy character at this point, even the commentators are laughing at him after those vignettes.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tiger4959879 said:


> Wow, going by the Swagger thread and this thread. It's seems like majority of you are racist and suffer from homophobia.


:drake2

He's not serious right?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It's sad that I'm saying this, but I hope they don't go the gay route with this gimmick. Not for my own preferences, but simple because I know how the majority will act. "THIS DUDE IS GAY? WHAT A ***!" It will backfire with nothing but ignorant anti-gay reactions, and it shouldn't be like that at all.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

I hope he is gay and has a wedding with Boy Dallas on raw :vince


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes he is gay:suarez2


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

kregnaz said:


> Because christian fundamentalist republican shithead hypocrite mommas would shitstorm the hell out of this, you know, even mentioning or implying homosexuality as a normal thing is IMMORAL, **** PROPAGANDA, GOD HATES ****, CAN ANYBODY THINK OF THA CHILDREN etc, now think what would happen if the poor Cena fans would have to see a man playing into every stupid clichee about gays you could think of? Because it's WWE, either he is "gay" and this is the whole gimmick, or he isn't, then there will be no mentioning whatsoever


Sounds like a great reason for a gimmick.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I would like to see a gay superstar but one that is really guy, not a straight pretending to be in what could ruin his career.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Not too sure about fandango, but jerry lawler sure sounds like a little fruit cake when he keeps talking about "i want to see more of fannnndannnngo"


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Probably not. I'd expect him to be something like The Latin Lover was in '97.


----------

